# Algunas reflexiones sobre la forma de trabajo en el Foro



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2012)

Este comentario de un usuario me da lugar para hacer algunas aclaraciones/reflexiones.



			
				Usuario XXXX dijo:
			
		

> .....por favor a los moderadores del foro aclaro que no existe esta pregunta sobre este tema... por favor no cierren el post ya que mis preguntas no están en todo el foro.... _*si bien los temas son similares las preguntas no son las mismas*_...



Por que la actitud de *NO* permitir la proliferación de temas recurrentes:
Es la lógica de esta comunidad obtener la mayor cantidad posible de información y ofrecerla a todos los miembros de la Comunidad.
Para esto consideramos que la información debe estar agrupada y *NO* desparramada por "_*Todos Lados*_".

Si la información se encuentra agrupada en uno a pocos temas, es fácil encontrar respuestas a las consultas sobre ese tema.

Si la información se encuentra "*Desparramada*" por todo el Foro en temas similares, se hace difícil, por no decir imposible encontrar una respuesta ya que se debe rastrear esta en innumerables post. 

Permitir la creación de temas recurrentes provocaría un círculo vicioso:

Muchos temas similares pero que no contienen una respuesta específica me lleva a crear un nuevo tema con lo que el número de temas similares se incrementa 
El próximo usuario que busque información sobre "Ese" tema deberá hacerlo dentro de un mayor número de temas con la posibilidad de no encontrar la solución específica y nuevamente recurrir a crear un nuevo tema.

Caso contrario un solo tema agrupando una gran cantidad de información.
El usuario solo debe buscar en "Ese Unico Tema" su respuesta, si no la encuentra publica en "Ese Unico Tema" una nueva consulta, de esta forma las respuestas agregadas forman un mayor cúmulo de información creando una biblioteca de posibles soluciones.



> no se que pasa en este foro que nunca me pasó en otros...



Este Foro se denomina Foros de Electrónica, Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos, ¿ Por que se debería parecer o actuar como otros Foros ?

En otros Foros que participo se permiten cosas que en este *NO* ¿ Y que con eso ? cada Foro es dueño de organizarse y estructurarse como se le plazca y eso no es ni bueno ni malo, es parte del concepto con que fue creado el Foro.

En esta comunidad tenemos nuestro método de hacer las cosas, método que hasta ahora nos viene dando un excelente resultado.

Si funciona bien ¿ Por que cambiarlo ?

Si te gusta la organización, el respeto mutuo, la prolijidad en el modo de presentar y mantener la estructura del Foro este es "Tu Foro", si en cambio te agrada "El Caos", bueno, es tu decisión.

*Este tema NO debe se empleado para presentar quejas por el cierre de tal o cal comentario*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2012)

muy bien ¡¡¡      .


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 3, 2012)

De acuerdo, aquí prima la calidad sobre la cantidad.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> De acuerdo, aquí prima la calidad sobre la cantidad.


Muy bueno, me parece excelente darle prioridad a la calidad, y más aún, agrupar los contenidos similares en un solo lado, así se puede encontrar más fácil la información...

Me parece bien que sea así el orden y que se mantenga.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Sep 4, 2012)

Desde luego hay foros extrañamente permisivos, pero con los temas, ocurre lo que dice *Fogonazo*.
Buscas algo y te dá la impresión de estar en un sitio lleno de interferencias.

Los temas recurrentes y/o redundantes llenan el foro de ruido.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> De acuerdo, aquí prima la calidad sobre la cantidad.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 8, 2012)

de acuerdo ¡¡¡


----------



## VerYvlen (Sep 9, 2012)

Debo decir que estoy muy de acuerdo con la forma de organizarse del foro, aún así, quisiera saber ¿cómo es que encuentro varios topics sobre exactamente el mismo tema? Tal vez en realidad no estoy prestando la adecuada atención, pero los títulos son los mismos... cómo es que ocurre eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2012)

el foro es grande y lleva bastante tiempo organizar todo


----------



## VerYvlen (Sep 10, 2012)

Se comprende...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

es cuestión de poner las palabras claves,yo siempre encuentro lo que busco


----------

